# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 29 gal planted shrimp tank



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not much of a photographer, but:


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not much of a photographer, but:


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Nice tank and growth, pisces. Though i think you should work on making the left side thicker to hide the equipment and create more balance.

What shrimps do ya got in there?

/Lars


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Glud









My shrimp are Crystal Red Bee Shrimp and Cherry Shrimp. I agree that thickening up the left side would look more balanced, but that is my Downoi up front, and I want to leave it space to grow and not be shaded by other plants -- plus it is nice to see the shrimp eat, which is easier with substrate showing. Maybe as the Downoi mature, I can thicken it up some.


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Downoi ?


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Yep, Downoi -- Pogostemon Helferi (I might be spelling the scientific name wrong). My plant obsession.


----------



## Cipla (Apr 25, 2003)

Weird, but nice little plant.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks -- I think


----------

